# Free 204 bullets



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a box of 32gr blitiz kings and a box of vld 55gr 204 bullets. ( not loaded ammo) I got rid of my 204 and can't bair to throw them in the trash.

Free

PM me


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

nice gesture, my friend!!!


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

X-mas spirit has me i guess. And besides I gotta keep the other guys shooting 204s so that there are more Coyotes for me.   
oke: oke:

Just messing 204 is not a bad coyote gun its just not for me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Did you find a taker for them?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Someone has to admit it. oke: LOL. I'm glad you've come back from the supernatural side.



airforcehobit said:


> Just messing 204 is not a bad coyote gun its just not for me.


xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'll take them if you still have em.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

airforcehobit it's sacrilege to throw away bullets. :rollin: It's an extremely nice gesture to give them away. Merry Christmas a little early. :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only honorable way to throw away bullets...... is through the end of a barrel.............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The only honorable way to throw away bullets...... is through the end of a barrel.............


  Now your talking. I threw away about 50 Berger 6.5 140 gr VLD today. Half through a Creedmoor and half through a 6.5X284. I must have forgotten to get the copper out of the Cooper because at 800 yards the Creedmoor was beating it. Hmmm


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> > The only honorable way to throw away bullets...... is through the end of a barrel.............
> ...


Are you using the HUNTING or TARGET VLD?


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

still here for the guys that PM you are still top of the list X-mas is crazy Sorry i been so slow getting back to you guys. they are target VLDs i think. Too lazy to go out side the shop is cold right now sorry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

liljoe said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > dakotashooter2 said:
> ...


Hunting.


----------

